#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مشکل: به هم ریختن ip gate way

## c12au6

با سلام
مدل مودم tp link td8811 هست که بعد از ip دادن دستی ip gateway آن خالی میشود وچراغ اینترنت روشن میشود ولی صفحه گوگل باز نمی کند!با دومودم دیگر هم تست کردم بازهم نشد.روی ip اتومات مشکلی ندارد.فکر کنم ایراد مربوط به ویندوز باشد.باتشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mj_blue

والا تا جایی که اطلاع دارم
اگر IP دستی بدی حتما باید گیتوی هم بدی
مگر اینکه DNS بدی IP را خودش بده یا بلعکس

----------


## c12au6

درسته الان تو هر سیستمی ip دستی بدی save میشه ولی تو این سیستم فقط ip gate way به هم میریزه  ولی بقیه ذخیره میشن!

----------


## mj_blue

یعنی آیپی دستی کامل میدی
IP Address - Subnet-Getway-DNS همشو کامل پر میکنی و بعدش که ذخیره میکنی
فقط IP Getway بهم میریزه؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## c12au6

ایول!!! درسته منظورم همین بود.

----------

*mj_blue*

----------


## mj_blue

چک کن احتمالا توی شبکت 2تا DHCP داری که توی یک رنج هستند و گیت ویشان یکی هست
برای مثال اگر کسی
یک نانو استیشن را روی مود روتر کانفیگ کند
بنا به عادت هم همه 192.168.0.1 را گیتوی قرار میدهند
و سیم را به قسمت اتر یک روتر برد متصل کند که بعضی وقت ها دیفالتش گیتوی 192.168.0.1 دارد
روتر برد باید حتما و حتما DHCP اش خاموش بشه تا بتونه نقش یک بریج را ایفا کنه
اگر خاموش نکنه شاید به ظاهرا مشکل خاصی نبشه ولی مشکلاتی مثل این مشکل که برای شما اتفاق افتاده پیش میاد
تازه حتی اگر IP به این شکل بود باید حتما گیتوی از روتر برد تغییر کنه
شاید ساده باشه ولی مهمه

----------


## c12au6

مشکل gate way حل شد.وای ip lan به هح میریزه!!
New Bitmap Image.jpgNew Bitmap Image - Copy.jpg

----------


## c12au6

مشکل gate way حل شد.ولی ip lan به هم میریزه!!
با تشکر

----------


## mj_blue

وقتی DNS ها را وارد کردی
فقط و فقط
IP را روی حالت obtine بگذار
هیچ وقت هم به یک سیستم 2 IP در یک رنج نده به خدا اشتباهه

----------

